# I fought the law and ..................



## silverjess (Jun 15, 2008)

Pic explains it all!:cool


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Great looking GTO


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Gotta agree. Even getting busted, it looks great! NICE '70!


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

That is one sweet looking goat silver!!!  What did the cop have to say? Prob just pulled you over to check out your ride. :rofl:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

One of the best looking goats I have seen....Nice ride....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I almost got it....

On the way back from Saratoga on route 287 S. I saw a new Gray Charger racing up to me in the passing lane while I was doing 70 in the "slow" lane. As he neared me I figured he was a cop... Hood Scoop etc..Yep as he came up beside me I saw the shot gun and the electronic devices on the dash... He whizzed just in front of me and slowed up to hang with me...He was baiting me. I looked at my side kick and laughed... He wants to burn me..... So for about 15 seconds or so he just hung with me just far enough in front of me I couldn't see who he really was even though I noticed him before he baited me. 

When I showed no interest he floored it and was out of sight.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

*I fought the law and..................*



silverjess said:


> Pic explains it all!:cool



I dont care what happend after that, just looking at your goat... You WON!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would have taken the Charger's car # and license # down and call in and report him to his superiors for reckless driving. . Legitimate law enforcement is one thing, but baiting and entrapping people is another. That guy needs his wings clipped.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> I would have taken the Charger's car # and license # down and call in and report him to his superiors for reckless driving. . Legitimate law enforcement is one thing, but baiting and entrapping people is another. That guy needs his wings clipped.


He was begging me to take the bait. I guess I should have in retrospect. I was caught off guard but not too far off guard.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Holy $&!$, that is a nice Goat!

Do you have any other pics.

Oh, I didn't like the looks of the car behind yours. The worst place for them to be!

Good thing one wasn't around this afternoon. I finally got mine shifting right and got to see what the 455 would do. A young kid pulled up beside me in a baha truck and was punching it, so at the light I laid into the Goat and actually had to let up for a bit just to try to get it to quit spinning tires. When it was just about to grab, I laid back into it and it just kept on burning. When it shifted into second, it started spinning again. I have had the car since October of last year and today was the first time I actually got to see what it would do. YEAH, it'll move.

Dale


----------



## silverjess (Jun 15, 2008)

Dale, thats frickin sweeeet! I'm almost to that point not quite yet, my secondary's aren't opening fully so I'm basically runnin on a 2 barrel (Eddlebrock), I can't wait to get that carb dialed in, because I want to burn those ricer's! That "bull" turned out to be a pretty cool old car guy like mentioned he definetly wanted to check out the g-ride! He told me he's got a '78 Little Red Express with only 40k original miles.................then he says it was a fast truck for '78, I was tempted to see if he wanted to make a pass against the Goat when he wasn't out crushing crime. All in all, he told me that I had some illegal window tint...........but he didn't mind a bit when I asked him if I could snap a photo, and he says as long as he's not in it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do I smell a new avatar pic?


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

silverjess said:


> Dale, thats frickin sweeeet! I'm almost to that point not quite yet, my secondary's aren't opening fully so I'm basically runnin on a 2 barrel (Eddlebrock), I can't wait to get that carb dialed in, because I want to burn those ricer's! That "bull" turned out to be a pretty cool old car guy like mentioned he definetly wanted to check out the g-ride! He told me he's got a '78 Little Red Express with only 40k original miles.................then he says it was a fast truck for '78, I was tempted to see if he wanted to make a pass against the Goat when he wasn't out crushing crime. All in all, he told me that I had some illegal window tint...........but he didn't mind a bit when I asked him if I could snap a photo, and he says as long as he's not in it.


More pics please.....I collect pics of nice 70 Goats and yours is one of the nicest I've seen. Not over done. I like red, but that black is gorgeous. I might have to re-think the color that I am going with when I get ready to re-paint mine. If you don't mind, send me some pics to: [email protected]

Thanks,
Dale


----------

